# Nine Beeps On Startup - No Display



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Some weeks ago, one of my other pcs was shut down unexpectedly by a power outtage. Upon starting up, there were nine beeps, which according to Google searches, related to checksum errors.

When I started a thread on this at the end of Sept, I got a reply from Triple 6 suggesting I clear the CMOS. 

Have just had the chance to do this to no avail. The problem is that there is no display ... the monitor merely shows the 'no connection' floating image.

Is there anything else I could try, to see if it is a failure of either the mobo or the graphics card ?


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

RSM: I found this on Google. It seems that many people are having the same problem.
There are several fixes mentioned in this site.
http://www.faqs.org/qa/qa-8633.html
Good luck.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks,

Checking it out now.

:up:


Edit - I had seen that list of posts.

I think this is hardware related - either the mobo or g/card is kaput.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

RSM123 said:


> Some weeks ago, one of my other pcs was shut down unexpectedly by a power outtage. Upon starting up, there were nine beeps, which according to Google searches, related to checksum errors.
> 
> When I started a thread on this at the end of Sept, I got a reply from Triple 6 suggesting I clear the CMOS.
> 
> ...


you would have to take your pc apart until all you have connected is the PSU/MB with CPU+HSF, 1 stick of ram, gfx card, no other pci cards or drives connected, then you would have to replace components with known working ones until you find the offending part.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

My bet would be that your psu is dead, but with a power surge other things may have been affected also


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Brite750,

Thanks for the reply.

If I follow your process and use both the suspect mobo and g/card ... how would I know which is a at fault ?


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

brite750 said:


> My bet would be that your psu is dead, but with a power surge other things may have been affected also


Def not psu ... have booted up with the side off. Fans / lights all working.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

RSM123 said:


> Def not psu ... have booted up with the side off. Fans / lights all working.


thats not neccessily so, a psu provides 2 to 3 diff voltages


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

what kind of bios do you have? and what does the 9 beeps mean, if you know


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

9 short beeps may mean ROM bios check sum failure, what ever that means


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Bios type - I can't recall ... its an Asrock 939 Dual Core with a 4200 ... I had it three weeks when this happened  

As for the beeps .... I believe it states checksum error.

Triple 6 replied before and rec'd clearing cmos ... but no go - still get 9 beeps and no display


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/sys/beep/amiB9-c.html

this does not sound good if that is what it is, a bios failure may mean a new MB install


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

RSM123 said:


> Bios type - I can't recall ... its an Asrock 939 Dual Core with a 4200 ... I had it three weeks when this happened
> 
> As for the beeps .... I believe it states checksum error.
> 
> Triple 6 replied before and rec'd clearing cmos ... but no go - still get 9 beeps and no display


if this is a new MB, rma the sucker IMO


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for that ... looks like I'll be sending it back.

Cheers for your time on this.

Have a good week.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

RSM123 said:


> Thanks for that ... looks like I'll be sending it back.
> 
> Cheers for your time on this.
> 
> Have a good week.


no problem, sorry we couldnt do more


----------



## technik733 (Oct 23, 2006)

Seriously try a new PSU. I've had similar problems, and as someone said earlier in the thread, most power supplies have several voltages so fans may be on, but the voltage to the cpu may be too low. This could be tracked basically to the surge causing a capacitor in the psu to explode to expand, and it can no longer stept down the voltage correctly for the voltage line that the capacitor or on. It may even be the voltage that runs the fans (12v) only it is running at 11v etc. Many things can go wrong with a psu with a power outage or surge.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

technik733 said:


> Seriously try a new PSU. I've had similar problems, and as someone said earlier in the thread, most power supplies have several voltages so fans may be on, but the voltage to the cpu may be too low. This could be tracked basically to the surge causing a capacitor in the psu to explode to expand, and it can no longer stept down the voltage correctly for the voltage line that the capacitor or on. It may even be the voltage that runs the fans (12v) only it is running at 11v etc. Many things can go wrong with a psu with a power outage or surge.


i dont see how the psu can cause a bios failure, but I sure wouldnt use that psu on the new MB until i had it checked out. Its possible the psu is no good also. Its always nice to have a spare working psu around for trouble shooting


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Thsnks to all - it was a custom build (whole lot by one dealer) I'm sending it back for them to sort out.

Thanks again.


----------



## technik733 (Oct 23, 2006)

The psu can cause bios "failure" by not supplying the right voltage of electricity. Duh. Oh, Ok nevermind then I'll shut it for a while if its still on warranty.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

technik733 said:


> The psu can cause bios "failure" by not supplying the right voltage of electricity. Duh. Oh, Ok nevermind then I'll shut it for a while if its still on warranty.


never heard of it...duh....the beep code seems to mean the bios is corupted, i would think that if the psu was shot, the bios would not even be able to give you this error, just trying to learn something here...duh.....if you have any information to show this can happen....duh... please post it....duh


----------

